# Control de SCR por transformador de pulsos



## magoz (Oct 6, 2014)

Muy buenas tardes a todos, soy un nuevo integrante de este foro, y espero también poder servirles en algunas de sus preguntas.

Yo estoy mas enfocado a la automatización con PLC, pero esta ves me salio un problema con una de las maquinas, esta cuenta con un par de SCR`s y esta controlada creo yo por un transformador de pulsos para la compuerta, pero estos se están quemando muy seguido, de echo casi no duran cuando los cambian, me di cuenta que el proveedor los esta fabricando, yo no estoy muy enfocado a los scr`s pero bueno ya me toca meterle mano. Estuve buscando en la red, y me salio que los puedo activar con optoacopladores, pero para empezar no se si este bien el diseño que me paso el proveedor con el transformador de pulsos, si alguien me pudiera ayudar le agradeciera mucho.

El diagrama según el proveedor esta de esta manera:

El transformador cuenta con una alimentación del primario de 24vdc (que mandan desde un PLC), el secundario cuenta con 4 lineas dos para cada SCR, una de ellas es para alimentar con 220vac y la otro es para que regresen 5 vac, que es con lo que el SCR se activa (el SCR es un C431PB1). 

Lo que me interesa es saber si esta conectado bien según el proveedor, si es posible activar los SCR\'s con optoacopladores y como se aria la conexión con estos.

De ante mano gracias!! ...

Muy buenas tardes a todos, soy un nuevo integrante de este foro, y espero también poder servirles en algunas de sus preguntas.

Yo estoy mas enfocado a la automatización con PLC, pero esta ves me salio un problema con una de las maquinas, esta cuenta con un par de SCR`s y esta controlada creo yo por un transformador de pulsos para la compuerta, pero estos se están quemando muy seguido, de echo casi no duran cuando los cambian, me di cuenta que el proveedor los esta fabricando, yo no estoy muy enfocado a los scr`s pero bueno ya me toca meterle mano. Estuve buscando en la red, y me salio que los puedo activar con optoacopladores, pero para empezar no se si este bien el diseño que me paso el proveedor con el transformador de pulsos, si alguien me pudiera ayudar le agradeciera mucho.

El diagrama según el proveedor esta de esta manera:

El transformador cuenta con una alimentación del primario de 24vdc (que mandan desde un PLC), el secundario cuenta con 4 lineas dos para cada SCR, una de ellas es para alimentar con 220vac y la otro es para que regresen 5 vac, que es con lo que el SCR se activa (el SCR es un C431PB1). 

Lo que me interesa es saber si esta conectado bien según el proveedor, si es posible activar los SCR\'s con optoacopladores y como se aria la conexión con estos.

De ante mano gracias!! ...



Este es le diagrama según el proveedor:


----------



## ecotronico (Oct 7, 2014)

Hola, bienvenido al foro.



> el secundario cuenta con 4 lineas dos para cada SCR, una de ellas es para alimentar con 220vac y la otro es para que regresen 5 vac, que es con lo que el SCR se activa (el SCR es un C431PB1)



Estos tiristores SCR son de 600A de corriente nominal y supongo que la carga también consume eso (y me sorprende que sea monofásica).

Ahora, el circuito que subiste está incompleto porque faltan componentes para el correcto disparo.
Es ese mismo circuito o tienes otro?

Si los transformadores de pulsos están quemándose podría ser porque faltan componentes o porque son de poca potencia.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Oct 7, 2014)

La salida del plc a que voltaje es?? De que tipo es la salida? es constante o es un tren de pulsos?

Si el voltaje de la carga es a 220v se pueden llegar a tener entre la dos puerta tensiones de hasta 340 vcc.

Para esa tension de operacion hay dos opciones para activar el tiristor, con optos solamente y con optos y tiristor auxiliar.

Mas tarde subo algo que se te puede ayudar para reemplazar los transformadores de pulsos.

De otro lado que tipo de carga es?


----------



## magoz (Oct 7, 2014)

Muchas gracias a ambos por tomarse el tiempo!!

Metalmetropolis: El circuito es tal y como esta físicamente, no cuento con otro. Es por eso que estoy en duda de que sea así, pero según las personas que han trabajado con esta maquina siempre a estado de esta manera.

Luis Eduardo Sanches: Haces una buena pregunta, no e revisado eso del tipo de salida, puesto que también se les quemo todas las salidas de un PLC, por que la persona que estaba encargada de esa maquina cada ves que se quemaba una la cambiaba a la siguiente. Las salidas son de 24vdc, y estoy casi seguro que no son salidas de revelador, mas bien son transistorizadas, pero tengo que ver bien. La señal es constante se que no le movieron mucho al PLC, por eso dudo mucho que sea un tren de pulsos. 

Cabe mencionarles a ambos que es una maquina de soldar o mejor dicho es una punteadora fija, por eso me sorprende que a la fecha no se les haya quemado aun alguno de los SCR's.


----------



## ecotronico (Oct 8, 2014)

Hola:

Tal como Luis te preguntó, es buena idea comprobar la salida del PLC (con osciloscopio).
Para eso primero tendrás que reparar las salidas del PLC.

Pero ahora que has aportado más datos, parece ser problema de potencia en el disparo de los SCR: la salida del PLC no aguanta la corriente que demandan los SCR.
Sugiero agregues un transistor auxiliar a la salida del PLC para reforzar la corriente que llega al trafo y tal vez, también debas aumentar el tamaño (potencia) del trafo.

Cuál es tu PLC?
Si es máquina de soldar, imagino que hace control en lazo cerrado de corriente, cómo mide la corriente?
Mientras más datos pases al foro, más fácil te ayudarán.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Oct 8, 2014)

En la primera Imagen aparece la forma de disparo de los SCR a partir de un circuito optoacoplado que se conoce como ZVS, el cual para la corriente de regimen de los tiristores que manejas es de al menos 150 mA a lo cual se utiliza un tiristor auxiliar (Segunda Imagen), el cual para activarlo requiere de un circuirto de control (tercera imagen)

El otro diseño es de la cuarta Imagen pero por la corriente de regimen para activar los SCR se requiere de un opto especial que aguante ese voltaje y corriente; el opto sugerido es el IL4118 adjunto el datasheet.



Lo que tienen en comun estos dos tipos de circuitos son los diodos de proteccion y rectificacion que salen de las compuertas de los SCR, los cuales te recomiendo utilizes para hacer un control mas facil y seguro de tu sistema ya que solamente se necesita *"cortocircuitar"  *el + y el - que van al "ZVS" para que se activen los tiristores.

Para la cuarta imagen el cómo se conectarian los tiristores,  despues del divisor de tension con las dos resistencias de 1M se conectarian las compuertas de los tiristores, el resto de la derecha del circuito se obvia.


Si tienes alguna duda nos cuentas 

Saludos


----------

